# mini t servo question



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

i recently bought a losi mini t. i then traded for a brushless setup for it. i plan on using a spektrum reciever in the truck. my question is how do i use the stock steering servo. the servo has a 4 wire plug and reciever is a 3 wire plug. do i have to replace the servo or is there an adapter somewhere that will let it work


----------



## BudBartos (Jan 1, 1970)

You have to replace it with a 3 wire servo.


----------



## suprcop67 (Sep 12, 2006)

BudBartos said:


> You have to replace it with a 3 wire servo.


thanks for the info, i figured i would have to do that.


----------



## team martis (Mar 24, 2010)

hitec makes a few micro servos that work great. we,re running them in our brushless latemodels . same thing as mini t :thumbsup:


----------

